# INFP/INFJ Relationships in Fiction



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

Can anyone name any close pairings (romantic or platonic) between INFP and INFJ fictional characters? I'm curious because it doesn't seem that common a dynamic, oddly enough.

The only one I can think of off the top of my head is San (INFP) and Ashitaka (INFJ) from _Princess Mononoke_.


----------



## RachelInGoldenLight (Sep 10, 2013)

Not really fictional but maybe in the movie Camille Claudel. Camille played by Isabelle adjani and Rodin played by Gerard Depardieu.


----------



## StoneMoon (Dec 23, 2013)

Possibly David (INFJ) and Christina (INFP) from the Angel's Game (-Carlos Ruiz Zafon) and Kakuro (INFJ) and Paloma (INFP) from the Elegance of the Hedgehog (-Muriel Barbery). Neither is the main relationship in the book though.

I think Frodo is INFP and Gandalf INFJ, too, but I know many people disagree. : D Also Aslan (INFJ) and Lucy (INFP).


----------



## Ronin_dreamer (Aug 10, 2013)

Tom and Summer from 500 days of summer are supposedly... I believe ..I forgot which way around


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Tara and Willow from Buffy The Vampire Slayer are both INFx. There's been debate as to which ones, but I'm sure they're some sort of an INFJ-INFP pairing (though there is a chance they both could be INFPs).


----------



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

Kris (INFP) and Jeff (INFJ) from _Upstream Color_.


----------



## carolineatlantis (Jan 25, 2015)

id like to date an INFP.. where are they hiding


----------



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

carolineatlantis said:


> id like to date an INFP.. where are they hiding


Right under your nose (INFPs are actually all sentient moustaches).


----------

